# World at war IC



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

When we last left our adventureres they were a mear 15 minuest away from fort worth, and their trusty druid had dissapiered into the forest nearby. but the mission must go on! what are our trusty heros going to do??  GO BACK IN TIME!  Currently you are 2 days out from the objective.


----------



## Mallak (May 16, 2006)

Rossarrell is riding in the cart, practicing her knife juggling and wondering what's for breakfast/lunch/dinner.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2006)

Orb plays some traveling music from the cart, going over the plan they had formulated on the way here.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 16, 2006)

*Locked in a Trunk*

<_Well, plan SQSTWTIDSTIWOTTSICE* is appearently a failure, maby they will let me out now._>

One of the chests that no one has looked through starts shaking and a dull thud-thud-thud can be heard by everyone on the wagon, If you listen carefully you can hear a voice.

"_OH COME ON NOW!!! Let me out! I'll be good**! I'll go to Fort Worth! JUST! LET! ME! OUT!_"



*stay-quiet-so-they-would-think-I-died-so-the-idiots-would-open-the-Trunk-so-I-could-escape.
What? I've been locked in a trunk for a week! What else is there to do but make up names?
**I'm not _quite_ telling the truth


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

Rossarrell and Rickol
[sblock] you hear a thumping and what sounds like a voice from one of the chests in the waggon, the one that the eagle has been scraching at[/sblock]

everybody

the halfing's eagle is scratching and buffing a chest on the wagon for no apparent reason.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

*A short distance behind the caravan, Jaceth and Asirra overtake the others with the fruits of a small side-expedition to gather some meat.*

[sblock=ooc]Jaceth has Survival 15, Asirra has survival 10.  He'll also have tried to figure out what happened to KoboldArchmage's character, and presumably just not be able to tell.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2006)

Rickol sticks his thumb toward the back, "Hey, sis, you wanna get that? The lock can't be that bad, right?"


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

"What lock?" Orb asks, taking on an almost motherly aspect to her voice. "What are you two getting into?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2006)

"Well," Rickol turns to point now, "You see Icarus? There's a sound in that chest. Nothing my amazing sister can't handle, though. That chest wasn't ours anyway." He climbs toward the back to get a good view of the chest and help out if needed.


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2006)

"I thought there were supplies in that chest?" Orb says.

Orb steps over to the box curiously, and then looks at Ross, "Well, what are you waiting for?"


----------



## JonnyFive (May 17, 2006)

[sblock=orb] as you step over to the box, you also begin to hear the muffled words and bagging comming from inside the chest [/sblock]

[sblock=Jaceth] you hae no problems huting down enough food for your self and your companions for 2 days.  you mannaged to find a boar and several different types of fruits and berrys [/sblock]

[sblock=Rossarrell, Rickol, and orb]  There is no lock on the chest, its 2 bolt slides keeping it shut. [/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 17, 2006)

See people gathering around the chest, Jaceth reins Asirra in next to it.
"We don't need to worry about the food chest, I hunted down a bit for us tonight.  Why is it making those noises?  Did somebody cast a spell on our reserve food?"


----------



## ASuperHero (May 17, 2006)

The noises take on a sing song rhythm, with the pounding matching the beat of the voice.

"_Let me out! Let me out! Let me out, out, out, out, out! I can sing all dayyyyyyyy!_"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 18, 2006)

"What the heck is in the chest?  Stand Back, it might be dangerous"
Jaceth reaches into his ordinary looking backpack and pulls out a lance twelve feet long.  It's head gleams an unnatural greenish color in the sunlight.  He tries to use the tip to open the latch without much success.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 18, 2006)

ASuperHero
[sblock] you hear some scratching at the bolt, then a point of some weapon pierces through the wood! [/sblock]

Everybody watches as Jaceth starts poking at the chest, then slips and puts the tip of the lance into the chest!


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

"Nonsense, it sounds like someone's in there," Orb says.  She reaches over and pushes the lance out of the way before popping the bolts open, then flipping the lid open.

"Hello there," Orb says with a friendly smile.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 18, 2006)

"Get Back Orb!  You don't know what's in there or if it's hostile!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Rickol raises an eyebrow as everyone is fretting over the chest. "Well, hopefully whatever it is, it'll be grateful we let it free..."


----------



## ASuperHero (May 18, 2006)

Unfolding himself from the chest, Verrik brushes some crumbs off his clothing and faces Orb with a smile.

"_Hello indeed, my fair lady. You have my undying gratitude for freeing me from that confectionary prision. And you_," turning twoards Jaceth. "_Do you go around molesting every chest, barrel, and container you come across?_"

He looks around at the assorted peoples.

"_Now, can I at least have the names of the bandits that have stolen both me and my equipment before you commence to heaping ruin upon my person?_"


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2006)

"Um, hi, I'm Orb," says Orb.  "How'd you get in there?  It certaintly wasn't on purpose I'm sure."


----------



## ASuperHero (May 18, 2006)

"_Well, if by 'on purpose' you mean through a series of disagreements about our destination, methods of locomotion, and the general intractability of certain partys that shall, in the interest of fairness, remain unnamed, I was forced into this not-very-comfortable chest at sword-point so I could 're-adjust' my attitude, then yes, it was totally 'on purpose'. They call me Rik, Lady..._?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2006)

Rickol feigns offense, "Hey, we're not bandits! We have _way_ more panache! And what's the ruin you're talking about?"


----------



## Ferrix (May 18, 2006)

Barak off in his own little world rides quietly, his attention is drawn by the bursting of a chest with, a gnome in it?

"Well, that's odd."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

*Slate gray is my new color!*

Tommy looks at the goings on with disdain thinking the halflings are up to their normal trickery.  When they begin to stab at the chest Tommy only pays a slight bit more attention.  

"Great another one of them short things," the air think with his dislike, "What can it hurt we are a freakshow that is for sure."

OOC: You missed all the earlier hating time to bring it back! ^_^


----------



## Bront (May 19, 2006)

ASuperHero said:
			
		

> "_They call me Rik, Lady..._?"



Orb chuckles, "Orb silly, Orb Kaftan.*"

"So, where are you from, and why exactly did your previous companions see fit to lock you in a box?"

*If you have any knowledge:local, you may have heard a little bit about her back in the capitol of where we came from.   She was a reasonably well known performer known for exceptionaly inspiring music.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 19, 2006)

ASuperHero
[sblock] you have heard of Orb Kaftan.  from what you know she is supposidly one of the best musical artists in the known world.  you also know that she is seeking a special song, but what it is and what its for you have no idea [/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 19, 2006)

Noting that the Gnome is apparently not hostile Jaceth Raises his lance to point at the sky, that being significantly safer than aiming it at the ground.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 20, 2006)

"_Kaftan! The Orb Kaftan!?! I am honored by your presence on _my_ humble wagon. I am a simple performer trying to make his way in this world. I was in the process of doing so (And making quite a good go at it, if I do say so myself!) when I was cruelly set upon by a troupe of so-called "performers" who pressed me into service as a buffoon. They chained me up in that chest at night, and hobbled me by day whenever I was not "performing" for them or an audience. It was horrible, Horrible I say__!_"* 

As Rik relates his story, he takes on an overly morose pose. When finished, he snaps up his head and exclaims,

"_However today is a new day! I am free of foul bondage, I have guests, and guests, well guests should be entertained__!_"

With a spin**, Rik spreads his Arms wide as a great many colored balls of Light erupt from his person exploding into a silent rain of multi-colored glitter. The wagon is covered by Tiny Mice balancing on Marbles while engaging in feats of acrobatics. They make no noise***. 

[sblock=*Sense Motive DC 21]While the respect shown towards Lady Kaftan is sincere, Every word of his story is, if not an outright lie, fundamentally untrue in the way it is told. 
 
Bluff Roll[/sblock]

[sblock=**Spot DC 15]He is casting a spell.
Selight of Hand Roll
[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16] It is a _Silent Image_, you gain +4 on the Will Save[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=***Will DC 14]Obviously this is an Illusion[/sblock]
<<4 rounds till 1st level bard spells are recharged>>


----------



## Bront (May 20, 2006)

"Really?  So you wouldn't mind helping us then?" Orb asks.  "Not only are we going to be putting on a performance, but we'll be doing so to stike a blow to those that sent that evil troupe who enslaved you."

"Of course you'll help, won't you?" Orb asks, sweet smile and tender voice. (Diplomacy 1d20+26=39)


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

Orb
[sblock] the onlything that rings true in his little tale is the fact he was locked in a trunk.  also you remember that the last time you saw a gnome who freely used his mgic to trick and entertain, he was a cleric of one of the gnome or halfing gods, you never were able to figgure it out[/sblock]

Rik
[sblock]  the world famous, extreamly beautiful lady just smiled at you. you think that maby she is telling the truth and that in helping her you may be able to assist the betterment of the lower countries.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2006)

Rickol shrugs, "I guess if you want to come that's fine." He holds out a hand, "I'm Rick, Rik."


----------



## Question (May 21, 2006)

Illyes starts glancing around, uncomfortable with this new turn of events. He whispers to Orb :

[sblock=Orb]

"Okay let us say we let him tag along and help us. The obvious problem being, how much do we tell him? This is supposed to be top secret, and hes going to figure out sooner or later why we are here."

[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

Orb whispers back:
[sblock=Illyes]"We'll see how much of the truth he tells once he's had a day out of here.  If nothing else, we can put him back in there with some food and leave him somewhere to be found much later."[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (May 22, 2006)

Rossarrell returns from the woods where she had quietly disappeared to earlier.  As she draws closer and sees the new addition to the party, she calls out and points, "What is _that_?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2006)

Rick's eyes widen, finally finding Rossarrell, "Oh, _there_ you are! We have a jack-in-the-box now. It sings and everything."


----------



## Mallak (May 22, 2006)

"Oh, wow!  Quick, close it back up, I want to see it pop out!"


----------



## ASuperHero (May 22, 2006)

Suddenly all buisness (the image is somewhat spoiled by the acrobatic Mice who seem to have sprouted Butterfly wings that now fly around the wagon), Rik replys to the Lady Kaftan. "_Striking a blow against brigands, while I must agree is an excelent sentiment, does not seem to be the kind of things most traveling performers habitually do. Since you seem to be currently in possession of my possessions, I don't really have any choice in weather or not I should go with you._"

With a snap of his fingers a top hat appears in Rik's hands and the flying mice dive into it, one after another, placing it on his head, it vanishes. Turning to the Halflings, he smiles and shakes Rick' hand. "_It's almost like we are twins seperated at birth! And I seem to have a sister! How marvelous! My fair lady, I am sooo much better than a mere 'Jack-in-the-Box', for one thing, a Jack-in-the-Box can't walk around. I however, feel the need to do some stretching. Well, you all know who I am, and I seem to be short on names at the moment. Who are you and where are we going?_" Rik Steps out of the chest and moves to take up the reigns of his donkey.

"_So, where are we bound?_


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

Tommy sees the act put on by the little man and thinks to himself _What are we now a freakin' circus or secret agents._

"You, our little showman, can call me Grim.  But just don't go doing any of that magic around me.  I don't need you talkin' to me," He gives the halflings a wink, "I have enough small friends as it is."


----------



## Mallak (May 23, 2006)

Rossarrell pouts for a moment when it is clear that Rik isn't going back into the box, but then she brightens up and smiles, addressing the gnome.  "It is quite impossible for you and my brother to be twins seperated at birth, you know, quite apart from the fact that you are lacking in his halfling good looks."  She lets that rest for a beat before introducing herself.  "I'm Rossarrell Brondarelli, and Rickol is _my_ twin brother."

Ross returns Grim's wink as she continues to address Rik.  "Don't worry about him.  He's big and cranky, but at least he doesn't eat halflings."  After a moment, she adds in a thoughtful voice, "I don't know about gnomes, though..."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 23, 2006)

Jaceth feels as if he should say something but is uncomfortably aware that he just doesn't know what to add.  So he settles for Reining Asirra over to a convinient place to butcher the wild pig for supper.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 23, 2006)

Rickol nods as he addresses Rik, "Rossarrell's right, stunning good looks runs in our family. Don't worry, we don't fault you or anything."

At Grim's comment, Rickol pretends to swoon, "Aww, Grimmy called us his friend! I knew there was a soft, mushy place in his heart!" He gives a wink at his sister.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

"Rickol don't push it..." Tommy says hoping to stop the halfling theatrics.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2006)

Orb Chuckles, "Well, I'm sure the rest of us can introduce ourselves over dinner.  We have to finalize our plans for the performance tonight, as we're almost at our destination."

Orb directs the cart to pull over near a good clearing to camp, likely close to where the pig is being butchered.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2006)

Barak smiles at the magical display, _interesting_.  He reigns his mount closer to the wagon and makes his acquaintance with the gnome.  "My name is Barak, nice to meet you little one."  He smiles endearingly.


----------



## Mallak (May 26, 2006)

"So...are we there yet?"  Rossarrell looks around at the campsite that Orb has chosen and immediately goes in search of the most comfortable patch of ground to claim for her bedroll.  She checks the sky and the evening sun, looking for an indication of the weather.  She avoids the area where butchering is occuring, a few memories still too fresh in her mind.

A little later...

"So, Orb, about that dinner..."  Obviously, her appetite hasn't been overly affected.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2006)

"Didn't Jaceth catch something?  I'm sure he'll make something with it." Orb says.

Orb finds a nice spot by a tree to set her stuff down by, and then sits against the tree and begins strumming a tune on her harp.  Oddly, the music seems much fuller than perhaps you'd expect from a single woman with a harp.

"So, Rik, do you play an instrument?"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 27, 2006)

Jaceth has hung the boar from a tree by it's remaining hind leg  and gutted the beast, then let it drain of blood.  Asirra's gnawing and greasing a section of ground with the bits of chewed bone from the hind leg she got.
"Okay folks. . . we have boar and we have berries here.  I can toast the meat I guess but if any of the rest of you happen to be decent chefs you'll probably do better."


----------



## ASuperHero (May 29, 2006)

Rik looks around and finds a seat near the fire. "Well mi'lady, I have some small talent with flutes, horns and similar instraments, but my prefered medium is illusory. I am quite good, if I do say so myself."

At mention of cooked meat, Rik's mouth waters. He had been locked in a trunk with trail rations, after all. "Unless someone here is a professional cook, I am totally content with some seared pork and berrys. Anyway, no one has yet mentioned our destination."


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2006)

"Ooh, seared pork. Yum." Rickol eagerly awaits his food. "Berries make a good dessert."


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Barak smiles, they are quite the productive gathering.  He nods along with the conversation, absent but smiling nonetheless.


----------



## Mallak (May 29, 2006)

Rossarrell considers offering her services as a cook, then decides against it.  She doesn't really want to get stuck with that job for the rest of the mission.  And it's not like she's all that great a cook, anyway; she only took the lessons because father seemed to think that cooking was a necessary skill for a woman.  Even doing her best to not pay attention, Rossarrell still managed to be better at it than her sister Carrella, that overstuffed cow.  Rossarrell smiles as she recalls a particularly memorable afternoon pastry class.  At least she learned one thing from Carrella: chocolate cakes _can_ explode.


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2006)

Orb looks oddly expectantly at the Halflings but says nothing as she continues to play her song.

OOC: I hope that adds a little bit to the atmosphere.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 30, 2006)

Jaceth notes the underwhelming enthusiasm for becoming cook among the others and sighs under his breath as he stirs the fire and starts propping up steaks on stakes over the coals.


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

Barak sits back, "so, what's the plan again?"  It's slightly obvious that he is used to a boot-stomping military run and that covert operations were never his forte.


----------



## Bront (May 30, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> Jaceth notes the underwhelming enthusiasm for becoming cook among the others and sighs under his breath as he stirs the fire and starts propping up steaks on stakes over the coals.



"I can help you if you wish Jaceth, though I'm sure you'll do a fine job."

Orb's tune shifts just a little bit, and Jaceth feels a little more confident about her cooking.

OOC: Inspire Compitence, Cooking (whatever skill that is), +3 on a skill check


----------



## ASuperHero (May 30, 2006)

Flexing his fingers and muttering somthing, a complacated Chess board appears infront of Rik, with the Lady Kaftan as the "King", Barak as the "Queen", Illyes as the Bishops, Jaceth mounted on Asirra as the Knights, Grim as the Rooks, and the Twins as the Pawns. One side is decked out in Black and White, while the other is dressed in Purple and gold. 

Rik looks up and smiles apolgeticly, "Sorry, I feel the need to practice a little. Anyone up for a game?"

OOC-Major Image, DC 18


----------



## Ferrix (May 30, 2006)

Barak nods moving over to play with Rik, it had been a while since he'd played chess.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

"Sorry, Jaceth, cooking isn't really my thing. I know a little bit about roughing it, but I dont' think I'd be of much help."

When Rik makes his chess set, Rickol's eyes widen, "Wow, that's me!" He points at the set. "Ross, you gotta see this. There's eight of each of us!"


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

Rossarrell looks over the chess set.  "Oo, neat!  But I think one of Rickol is enough!" she says with a grin and a sniggle.  "Look, there's Grim and Jaceth and Assira and Illyes and Barak and Orb!"  She points to each piece in turn.  "But where are you, Rik?"

As the meat begins to roast, she wanders over to watch Jaceth.  "Mmm, that looks good.  What are you going to season it with?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> Rossarrell looks over the chess set.  "Oo, neat!  But I think one of Rickol is enough!" she says with a grin and a sniggle.  "Look, there's Grim and Jaceth and Assira and Illyes and Barak and Orb!"  She points to each piece in turn.  "But where are you, Rik?"



"Oh, posh. You're lucky they're not _all_ me." He gives a wink to his sister. "See, we're the only piece that has a chance to upgrade ourselves.

"Whereas the other pieces have nothing to look forward to, the pawns are the backbone of any good chess game, and when they reach the eight rank, they reap the greatest rewards." He looks at the shoulder of one of his pieces, "Oh, and there's a little Icarus there too!" A bird calls from somewhere in the trees.


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

"Oh, I'm sure _I_ will make a _wonderful_ queen!"  Ross grins at her little avatars.


----------



## ASuperHero (May 31, 2006)

Directing one of his Grims after an opposing Rikol and watching them fight to the death, Rik absently says,  "I'm sure you will my dear, the trick is getting them back there. Anyway, I think it would be a tad vain if I made every piece in my image, don't you think?"


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 31, 2006)

Tommy folds his arms not at all impressed with his likeness.


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

Rik said:
			
		

> "Anyway, I think it would be a tad vain if I made every piece in my image, don't you think?"




"I think it's more vain to _not_ include yourself, kinda like saying you're above all of us.

Oo, can you make two Grimmies fight?"


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

Jaceth takes a little extra time with the boar, and all of you are dieing to get a piece when its done.  as the night goes on, a few play chess, a few work on their acts for the mission.  in the morning jaceth packs up what wasn't eaten off the boar and you all head out.  it goes pretty much the same for the next few nights as the group gets their act and plans down.  on the 3rd morning you find yerself just shy of noon as you begin to aproche the gates to the fort.  your are about 10 to 15 minuets away and you can see guards at the gate.  they apeare human wearing plate and wielding halberds

[sblock=skill] Jaceth cook(survival) skill 40 at an assumed take 20 with a +2 syn off  Rossarrell asking an inteligent question.[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (May 31, 2006)

"Looks like this'll be where you shine first Orb."  Jaceth says while still out-of-earshot of the guards.  "Listen, if you think we need to cut out losses and run, drop a scarf of kercheif on the ground.  That'll be our signal that we should fight our way away from here if you think they're not buying our story.  Everybody good with this?"


----------



## Mallak (May 31, 2006)

Rossarrell makes a quick reconnoiter of the guards, the gates, and the surrounding area before rolling off the cart and making herself inconsipicuous among all the big people, at the back of the group.

She whisperes to her brother in passing, "If things go south, meet me inside."

[sblock=OOC]Spot & Listen +13/+13 (+15/+15 vs those pesky humans), Hide +18.[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 31, 2006)

"Sounds good, Jaceth!" Rickol nods to her sister, and on the approach to the men he balances on his head. Maybe it will be obvious that he is an entertainer.

ooc: Spot +13 (+15 v Humans), Listen +15 (+17 v Humans)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Barak stiffens at the sight of the enemy, "so long as someone else does the talking."  He tries to lose himself in his thought, but it keeps coming back to the guards at the gates.









*OOC:*


Apparently it ate my post.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

"Remember, we're just traveling entertainers, here to play for the troops.  We've got nothing to worry about."

Orb strides forward confidently at the head of the group.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 2, 2006)

Jaceth reins in Asirra towards the back of the group, so as to keep the dinosaur from seeming looming and menacing at close range.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 2, 2006)

Rossarrell gives Asirra a friendly, absentminded pat on the flanks as the group moves forward.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 2, 2006)

As you approach the gate the guards glance you all over.  Their gaze seems to linger on orb for a moment and when they look at each other, you all get a sense of discomfort.  When you are almost at the gats (within 15 feet) an unseen voice calls out ”Halt! Stat your purpose!”


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 3, 2006)

Grim gives them a look.   _Should I say what is really on my mind?.......No..._

"Boss, someone wants you," Grim says nodding to Orb.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 3, 2006)

_<'Stat your purpose'?  What a strange accent!>_ thinks Rossarrell.  She glances around for the speaker, attempting to pinpoint the sound by ear.

[sblock=OOC]Spot & Listen checks at +15, also please roll a Sense Motive on the guards, +8.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

[sblock=Rossarrell] as best you can tell its coming from above the gate, out of one of the arrow windows.  the lower guards strike you as dirty bandits in silk.  you think that they have very very bad plans for orb, not now but perhaps later[/sblock]

ooc: my spelling sucks and when i forget to run posts through word i end up with comments such as the above


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

"We are the traveling troubadors sent here to entertain the troups.  It's been a long journy, and the sooner we can get in the sooner we can get off our feet for a bit.  So, could you be a dear and let us pass?"  Orb smiles sweetly and flutters her eyelashes.

OOC: Bluff +14, Diplomacy +26


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Rickol lowers his feet so that he can sit upright again. This, though, leaves him facing backwards. Slightly disoriented, he looks around confusedly.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

"Ah, yer late.  let em pass boys" says the voice.  The grins on the guards seem to get more sinister though when orb smiles at them.  after a few moments though you all hear an audible click, and the gate swings out, allowing you access to the inner yard.  

the inner yard seems to be a mass of confusion.  after a few moments though, a young man in an outfit trots up to you "hey this way please" he says then leads you off to a corner where you can set up the stage for your acts.


----------



## Bront (Jun 3, 2006)

Orb scans the crowd, survaying the general mood and disposition of the crowd.

As they move off to the corner alone.  "Rickol, Ross, you think you can scout around a bit and at least find a likely place were we can find who we're looking for?"

"Tommy, Illyes, see if you can't set up a back stage wall where we could potentialy hide something behind.  It will make you look busy too."

OOC: Sense Motive +12


----------



## Question (Jun 3, 2006)

"Got it" Illyes nods and moves off to help setup the stage.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 3, 2006)

"I don't suppose one of you gentlemen could guide me to the stable?  I'm the handler of our little troop's animals."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 3, 2006)

"Ok Boss," Tommy begins getting out the tools he will need and carying the supplies needed to set up the stage.

"Umm.. Orb just one problem, I ain't never built a stage from scratch before.  Can you give me an idea of the shape and size you what?"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 3, 2006)

Rossarrell smiles at Orb.  "Sounds like fun!"  The halfling turns and surveys the crowd, trying to decide the best way to approach their task.  

[sblock=OOC]So, just to clarify, we're in a fort, right?  How big is it?  Is there a central keep?  Lots of outbuildings?  Blacksmith, church, stable, barraks, mess hall, central command post (basically, a map of everything we can see would be good)?  How high are the walls?  Do they go all the way around?  Are there ramps, stairs, or ladders to get up on them/in them?  How about number of gates and guard towers?  Are there any trees, or perhaps a pond inside the walls?  Any other physical features I'm missing?  What are the people like?  Lots, few?  Mainly civilians or military?  Are there any children?  Maybe page boys running around?  How about other races aside from human?  And finally, like Orb, Ross will try to gauge the general mood of the place. (Sense Motive +6/+8)[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rickol pulls her sister by the arm, "Hey, let's have a look around!" Off they go, darting through a crowd of people.

Icarus has been let go, to fly above the town to look around.

[sblock=OOC]Hide +20
Listen +16
Search +9
Spot +14

Hide to move through the crowd and be difficult to follow/keep track of
Listen/Search/Spot to find something useful (what we're looking for)

I also have Track
[/sblock]


----------



## Mallak (Jun 8, 2006)

Rickol  said:
			
		

> Rickol pulls her sister by the arm, "Hey, let's have a look around!" Off they go, darting through a crowd of people.




"Yes, let's!"  Rossarrell darts after her brother, quickly overtaking him to take the lead...to where she doesn't know, but at least she'll get there first!  Of course, that means she'll encounter all the dangers first, too, but a good sister has to look out for her little brother.  And, though she might not admit it, she's always comforted knowing Rick's protecting her back.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "Ok Boss," Tommy begins getting out the tools he will need and carying the supplies needed to set up the stage.
> 
> "Umm.. Orb just one problem, I ain't never built a stage from scratch before.  Can you give me an idea of the shape and size you what?"




"Make it long, with some depth, and hopefully high enough to hide stuff behind."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2006)

Slightly lost amidst the flurry of motion Barak doesn't really know what to do with himself.  Now inside the enemy fort though, he begins to examine the area strategically, like any good military man might.









*OOC:*


Looking at the general layout; where guards are stationed, possible choke points, watch towers, gates/portucullis', etc.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 15, 2006)

[sblock=map key] yellow fill= the wall/towers
blue crosses on yellow fill = broken towers
red = main keep
green = barracs
gray = open air forge
brown = party camp sight
light blue = gate's

walls are 20 feet high, towers are 30.
each block is 20 feet
[/sblock]

As you search around, you find that there are almost no civilians.  you are able to freely roam the court yard and the blacksmith area, but every time you approch the keep barraks or the towers, you are glared at by the guards posted there till you move off.

tommy, as you go to put the stage up, you find all the poles and sheets for the stage have been color cordinated and numbered.  after playing with them for a few minuets you have a general idea how to get it set up.  you have it up in about 3 hours you guess.

Barak, you feel that if you can get up on one of the east towers, you could lay down some heavy fire from relitive safty if needed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

As they walk away from some guards, Rickol mentions to her sister, "If they ever gather for a reason, it'd be easier to get in there... you think they have any alternative entrances?"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

Rossarrell makes a quick reconnoiter to determine extra entrances.  "Hmmm..." 

[sblock=Twin Trait]Rossarrell is in a highly focused, analytical mode.[/sblock]
When she is sure they cannot be overheard, she says to her brother, "Those crumbled towers could provide circumspect access to the wall.  From there, it's a fairly standard crossover to the keep, then in by a window or even up to the roof.  If these guys follow standard practice for important prisoners of war, we'll want to look up high.  On the other hand, if the commander is particularly dastardly or really doesn't like this guy, we might want to consider going in low and aiming for the dungeon."  She glances around.  "Assuming this place has one."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

A smile goes across the brother's face, "That jump doesn't seem _so_ hard..."
[sblock=Twin Trait]Rickol feels a mixture of mischeviousness and excitment.[/sblock]

Rickol watches Icarus, as he perches on top of the barracks. "This place looks too small to have a dungeon, and I don't think they'd keep him in a basement." Rickol shrugs, "I guess you never know, though." He goes back to looking around the area, "You think there's anything interesting at the smithy?"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 16, 2006)

"Oh, there's _always_ interesting things at a smithy!"  Rossarrell leads the way, bouncing along on her toes.  She always likes checking out local knife making techniques.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 17, 2006)

Though Rickol disagreed with her sister, he tagged along. After all, _she_ would be at the smithy.

"You know you have enough daggers, right?" Rick gets dragged along to the smithy, with Icarus flying after.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 19, 2006)

Ross lightly mimicks Rick's tone.  "You know you can never have enough daggers, right?"  She smiles as they near the forge, nodding surreptitiously at the weapons rack.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 20, 2006)

Jaceth rides Assira towards the stables, keeping the rest of the animals in like with little more than an occaisional cluck of his tongue.

Unfortunately the horses the soldiers use don't seem perfectly at ease with a predator weighing  a ton and a half at close range so he ties the dinosaur up fifty feet away and waddles the rest of the distance.  While stabling the troupe's animals and making sure they have feed, he examines the other beasts in the stable for breed and quality with a critical eye.

[sblock]Knowledge: Nature +15.  Handle animal +13 if it's needed.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 20, 2006)

Jaceth, the animals are in the pen look to be well bred light warhorses.  no specific lineage that you can identify, but your sure that if it comes to a chase out the gates, you do not want these horses behind you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rickol eyes the weapon rack. "Anything you like, sis? Are you shopping around?"
[sblock=Twin]Rickol has a feeling of disinterest.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Orb is going to see if she can distract some of the guards by asking around what sort of entertainment they look forward too, and perhaps even practice bits of a song or two to see if they like them.  In between all this, she'll see if she can get a little info about the fort from them as part of her small talk.

OOC: Bluff +14, Diplomacy +26, Gather Info +14


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 22, 2006)

Orb, you find a younger pair of guards and have little difficulty buttering them up.  unfortunatly even as you begin distracting them, a roaving patrol comes by, yelling at them to keep an eye on their post.  sill you are able to conferm that they have a high profile prisoner somewhere on the 5th level of the keeps basement.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Orb, not one to take lip, will scold the Patrol on their manors, and then try to draw them into the conversation.  "Where did you learn such mannors?  Besides, shouldn't you be a bit nicer to your guests?"

OOC: Intimidate +11 (Not bad for 0 ranks), all other skills as stated.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 22, 2006)

"Miss, the military did not issue us manners, they issued us orders.  if you procede to distract the guards you will be confined to your camp, understand?  And you two, if i catch you screwing around again you are going to be on special duties for a week, understand me?"  the sargent barks back at you.  you have the distinct feeling that he's not kidding.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Orb huffs and turns her nose up.  "Well, I can see you're not interested in entertainment then.  I'll just inform your superiors of your feelings and my troupe can gather their things and be on it's way, and I'll be certaint to pass along your names, as it seems you speek for all your companions."

With that, Orb turns storms off towards the keep.

OOC: Bluff again, though she has plans if/when she gets to the keep.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 23, 2006)

"please miss, dont do that.  Sarge just trys to keep order is all.  we really want to see you play." one of the guards calls after orb begging.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

"Well, all right, but you could do better to be nice to your guests.  It's not like we're prisoners," Orb says.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 23, 2006)

"thats just the sargent miss.  he's always that way.  you get used to him with time i guess."  the guard seems truly appolagetic.  you notice that he isn't focusing all of his attention on you, but is letting his eyes wander to make sure he isn't accused of not paying attention again.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jun 23, 2006)

In the meantime, having seen to the animals Jaceth heads to help Tommy build the stage, albeit getting distracted by a cricket with unusual coloring on the way.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 25, 2006)

"Well, sis," Rickol takes a glance around and then looks back at the direction of the rest of the group, "Ready to go back and tell everyone what the place is like?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> "thats just the sargent miss.  he's always that way.  you get used to him with time i guess."  the guard seems truly appolagetic.  you notice that he isn't focusing all of his attention on you, but is letting his eyes wander to make sure he isn't accused of not paying attention again.



"Well, perhaps he'll learn he'll catch more flies with honey than vineger," Orb says, before turning and walking back to her camp.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 27, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Well, sis," Rickol takes a glance around and then looks back at the direction of the rest of the group, "Ready to go back and tell everyone what the place is like?"




"Head back already?  But our tale will be so boring!" _she says with a mischevious grin.  She relents, though, and they return to the group._


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Rickol shrugs, "This is kind of a boring place anyway." He wanders back to the group with his sister.

"Hey guys! Anything interesting around here?"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 27, 2006)

Rickol  said:
			
		

> "This is kind of a boring place anyway."



Rossarell concurs.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

"Did you find anything interesting?" Orb asks.  "Apparently the Seargent here doesn't know how to mind his manors or treat a guest," she says in a huff.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2006)

"Maybe you could tell Sarge we're now converting from entertainment troupe to ettiquette teachers." Rickol gives a smile and turns to his sister, with a deep bow, "How do you do, madame?"


----------



## Mallak (Jun 28, 2006)

Despite the fact that she is not wearing a dress, Rossarrell gives a very delicate curtsy, complete with proper hand and finger placement and a little inclination of her head. She giggles lightly in the sycophantic way of the courtly lady and says breathlessly, "Oh, good sir!  It is _so wonderful_ to _acquaint_ your _personage_!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

As your group is chatting, a young troop comes trotting up to your area. "Excuse me, i'm here to pass a message on to your group.  apparently our commander has decided to cancel tomorrow nights festivities, and he asks that you be ready to leave the camp by tomorrow morning.  he still wishes you to perform tonight, if thats not to much to ask." He says nervously.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"What!?!?" Orb says, obviously upset.  "We came all this way for just one performance?!?!  I hope he still expects to *pay* for both of them..."

She sighs, reigning in her voice a bit, "I guess we'll just have to make do, but the second night is usually the better of the two, so I hope he knows he's missing out."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Rickol grabs the hand of the young troop and brings him to to his sister, "My dearest sister, a new personage to aquaint!" He turns to do the gentleman, "Good day, sir! Please, it is improper to just pop in, give bad news, and then to depart--you must properly pay a visit!"

[sblock=Twin Link]Mischeivous. Very. And a sense of wanting help.[/sblock]

Rickol greets him and introduces him to some of the troup, making up alternate names and titles for some of the members. "Don't tell me you didn't know the variety we have at hand!" Rickol shakes the man's hand, and pats him on the back repeatedly, having a careful eye for what he may have on his person... like a key? Now, such a young, unexperienced recruit still have much to learn...

ooc: Let's first do a Spot check to see if there are any obvious keys, or other things that may come in handy for us... 
Spot +14 (+16 if human)
Though, Rickol is relying on his sister to do the actual lifting--they've probably pulled this stunt before


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

the troop criges a bit when orb yells "yes miss, you will recieve full payment.  i'm sorry that he cut it short. is there anything else that i can help you with?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

stupid double posts


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

Rickol, you dont find or see any keys but you do find a small piece piece of paper.


----------



## Mallak (Jun 29, 2006)

Rossarrell cozies up to the young guard, smiling brightly and laying a delicate hand on his chest.  "Charmed, I'm sure."  She'll lift anything interesting off the young guard's person as Rickol hustles him along.

OOC: +15 Spot, +16 Search, +20 Sleight of Hand.  Rickol is probably using Aid Another, or at the very least distracting the guard...hopefully.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 30, 2006)

Rossarrell, you find a piece of parchment, and manage to lift it with no problems.


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Orb's tone turns a bit more apologetic, "I'm sorry about them, they mean well, but they're just a little too friendly.  Come on you two, let the man get back to work.  I'm sure he's looking forward to disapointing all the troups in the camp by cutting our performance short.  I don't know what he did to get on the commander's bad side, but I feel sorry for him."

Orb turns and heads back to camp to help finish up what she was doing, letting her hips sway a little bit more than normal.  She turns over her shoulder, waves, and smiles sweetly to the man before she continues on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rickol gives a quarter-bow to the guard as he leaves, "Fare thee well, kind sir! Stop by for crumpets if you have the chance!"

When the guard is well on his way and any guard is out of earshot, Rickol will try to gather everyone together, "Well, that was fun. What's the toy surprise?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

"Now now, do you mean to tell me you took advantage of that poor man?  Why, where are your manners?"  Orb says, in mock concern.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2006)

"Took advantage? Who said that? Of course not!" Rickol has a fake look of shock on his face. "We did take other things, of course."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 1, 2006)

When the coast is clear, Rossarrell will open the piece of paper to get a look at it.  "Hm, now what would a wetback like him be doing with wads of paper stuck in his pockets?  Writing letters to his girl, no doubt."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 2, 2006)

Much to the halflings glee, it is not a love letter but a complete guard schedual!  with a little guessing, you think that the best tim e to attemp entrance would be a few hours before dawn, as it seems thats when the rookies are on dutie.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

"So, asuming he's not a hopeless romantic, is it anything of interest?"   Orb says.

"Oh, and you all better be good tonight.  Maybe we can get an extra encore and keep them up a bit later.  Those of you who couldn't quite find a spot can probably work backstage, so we'll only need the best performers."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 2, 2006)

Rossarrell scans of schedule, her analytical mind furiously crunching the numbers.  "Hmm...Poor recruit, seems he couldn't remember his schedule."  She hands the paper to Rickol.  "If we have to go in tonight, which it seems we do, we'd better get some rest now.  Rickol and I can go on stage first; that should give us extra time to rest up and be prepared to go in just before dawn."  Rossarrell glances around.  "We need to plan, and we shouldn't do it standing around out here in the open.  Why don't we go 'backstage'?"  She grins slightly, admiring the stage to boys have set up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rickol, agreeing with his sister, meets everyone backstage.

"So, maybe we should try to have the entertainment last as long as possible--if everyone is groggy from staying up late, they'll be easier to sneak past."


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

"That depends on how long you all can perform.  I can go for a while if need be," Orb says.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rickol raises a brow, "Well, if you can distract everyone for long enough, then the rest of us could save the guy on our own."


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

"I can certaintly try," Orb says.


----------



## Mallak (Jul 18, 2006)

"All right, so we have half a plan.  Those who can perform go on early, then Orb distracts everyone with her stunning good looks and magical voice for as long as possible while we rest up.  If she's as good as she claims, the first shift change after Orb finishes will put tired, groggy, unalert guards on duty.  Then, Orb takes a catnap while we go in.  I think we've got several ways other than through the front door to accomplish that.  It'd be nice to have a layout of the place ahead of time -- say, if someone could get themselves invited in to see the commander --" Ross glances at Orb again, "-- and also to know how many people are wandering around in there.  Barring that, we go in cold, find the dungeon, fight the guards if we have to, rescue the guy, and get out the way we got in.  We'll pick up Orb and, with a little luck, we'll put this place to heels by dawn."  She thinks for a moment.  "Depending on how the rescue goes, we may need Orb to talk us out of here, too.

As for getting in..."  She folds her left arm across her chest and with her other hand taps her lips in thought.  "Rickol and I should have no trouble hitting the roof.  I think we might be able to rig a ladder for the big folks, too.  Otherwise, we could launch a surprise attack on the front door from inside, but that might draw too much unwanted attention.

Here's a thought: once most of the soldiers are in their barracks resting up, can anyone think of a way to lock them in?  Bars on the door from the outside or something?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2006)

"I can lock them in," Barak says out of his customary observant silence.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 18, 2006)

Jaceth finishes up building the stage and heads for the group, catching the details as he approaches.
"I'd be willing to go first as a performer.  I think you're right and Orb should go last.

I've inspected their horses.  They're not purebred but they're very fast looking beasts.  We cannot outrun them with a wagon, and a possibly sick hostage in tow.  We need a plan to disable or, though I'd hate to do it, kill the horses before we go so they can't pursue us easily."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rickol nods, "Or, we can take their horses.

"What I'm concerned about is getting _out_, not getting in. If we have to fight any guards, there's a good chance that they'll yell and alert other guards in the area. We may have to worry about all the guards in this place. It would be nice if we could prepare a distraction, just in case. Light a fire somewhere, or have an explosion... something to make the guards stop pursuit and worry about other things."


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jul 19, 2006)

Tommy seaty from building the stage meanders over to the group, "Well our stage is built, though I don't know what is happening with our little plan.  I only caught a little on my way over here.  From what I heard they got horses, fast ones at that.  How we getting our man out? Did the little ones get us some keys?"

Tommy gets some water and begins to rinse off as the others bring him up to speed.
"So we are breaking in after we bar the guards in... This seems very flimsy.  Why not use part of the stage to block the door?  I mean we got all this wood why not use it?"  Tommy thinks a second, "We got any alcohol, there are 2 things we can use this for: first the guards could be softened up, and second we could use them as fun little cocktails that utilize a small amount fire."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 19, 2006)

"I assure you, it would take quite some effort to break the lock I will place on that door," Barak looks around, "I may be able to manage a slight distraction, but I hope we don't have to bother with it."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 21, 2006)

"Alright then.  Should we stick together as a group, or split up and have some of us cover the escape routes?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

"That sounds like a plan," Orb says, somewhat nervously.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jul 28, 2006)

"Well, if we're all ready I'll get started on my act then."


----------



## Mallak (Jul 28, 2006)

"I suspect we'll be on after you, right Rickol?"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

"Um... yeah, sound great!" Rickol gives a fake smile and winks at his sister. "I think we'll all stick together, unless someone has to split off for some reason."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2006)

Barak nods absently at the conversation, his mind not focusing his slightly abused hearing to pick out the exact words, but he got the idea.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 2, 2006)

As the party formulates there plans, a croud begins forming at the foot of the stage.  catcalls for the entertainment, and most in particular Orb, come wafting throught the stage backing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

"So it's you first, Jaceth--Ross and I will be right after you. Are you ready?" Rickol fidgets at the sound of the crowd. He wants to hurry and get into that barracks.


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2006)

Orb nods her approval while she tunes up her harp.


----------



## Mallak (Aug 4, 2006)

Rossarrell limbers up, working her daggers through her hands and getting her body ready for tumbling.  "Hey, Rickol, let's do that thing we did when the Baron's cousin visited for the second to last time."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Rickol gives a blank look at her sister. _<All those visits run together for me... and it was so long ago...>_ He strains to remember, "Was that... the one where I run at you and you toss me up over you into a double flip while you do a backflip under me?" He shakes his head, "No, I think that was for the Duke's brother's visit..." He smiles as he remembers the pockets picked that night--they made a bit of money then.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 15, 2006)

Jaceth swallowed a few butterflies as he and Asirra walked up onto the stage.  He'd put some thought into his routine, as well as asking advice from Orb during their less active moments, and decided that his lack of acting skill and tendency to be ludicrously flamboyant suited a comedy act.  In addition he felt it would be helpful to allay suspicion about just how powerful Asirra might be.

So as he stepped up on the stage he was wearing brightly colored maroon outfit scrounged from the boxes, along with a mustard yellow hat that looked absolutely horrible.  He stepped up and began his routine.

"Ladies. . . er, lady, and Gentlemen!  Behold the art of the greatest animal-trainer on the planet!  I, the legendary Jaceth, famed across the universe, nay the multiverse!  for my skills will now condescend to demonstrate to you. . ."

At this point, obeying his subtle signals, Asirra urinated on his legs.

"Why you dumb beast!  Do you not know that I am the almighty and legendary-"

At which point Asirra pulled Jaceth's hat off and chewed it up, increasing his appearance by a hundred percent.

"How dare you!  I shall show you the true mastery of man over animal, the fine art of riding!"

And so Jaceth mounted Asirra, who promptly went into a flurry of bucking, rolling, and jumping as much as a dozen feet into the air.  Jaceth showed himself completely unable to stay in the saddle, often running along her back, holding onto the tail, upside down across the belly, or winding up facing backwards on her neck.  Somehow, however, he never fell off.


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Orb chuckles from behind stage, breaking her nervous smile she's been bearing the entire time.

"Rik, you're up next.  Rickol, Ross, you're up after Rik," Orb says.

She nervously leans down between the two halflings, "Are you sure you want me to distract the captain in ... that way?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

Jaceth, as you mount the stage, you are meet by disaprovial.  you can hear calls again for the pretty lady.  Thankfully nobody seems to be at the point to throw rotten fruit at you, although you can see a few of the souldiers do have some.

As soon as Asirra deficates on you, a few of the cat calls for Orb stop, and when she(?) eats your hat, the croud is rolling in laughter.  the next 20 minuets are spent in a flurry of complexe riding tricks and comical acts, including you at one point haning from Asirra's mouth.  by the end of your routien, everyone seems to have forgoten about Orb and there are a few coins on the stage, thrown by more entertained or impressed souldiers.


----------



## Mallak (Aug 21, 2006)

Orb said:
			
		

> She nervously leans down between the two halflings, "Are you sure you want me to distract the captain in ... that way?"




"No, I think that ship has sailed.  When it comes time, you just keep these soldiers up for as long as possible."


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Mallak said:
			
		

> "No, I think that ship has sailed.  When it comes time, you just keep these soldiers up for as long as possible."



"I thought... after the show....," Orb stops and breaths a sigh of relief.  "I'll do what I can."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Aug 21, 2006)

"You'll do great Orb." Jaceth comments from the steps as he peels off the fouled leggings from he costume.  "If they got that much of a chuckle out of a dinosaur peeing they'll go crazy for you.  Incidentally how are we splitting up the gold they're throwing up on the stage?  I didn't expect that but I suppose we should just put it into some sort of emergency fund since all of us aren't acting and won't have a chance to get any."


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

"Well use it for any expenses we have, and split the rest," Orb says.


----------



## Mallak (Sep 25, 2006)

"Well, I guess we're next," Ross says before giving her brother a hearty shove in the center of his back, propelling him out onto the stage.  She follows him after a beat with a back hand spring into a vault from his shoulders culminating in a simple double back flip.  She turns to the audience with a smile and projects, "Greetings, fair audience!  You are in the presence of the incredible, irrepressible Brondarelli Twins!"  As she speaks, knives seem to fly into her hands as she juggles them in a high cascade.  "Watch in wall-eyed wonder as my daring double deftly dodges deadly daggers!"  She tosses five daggers up all at once, aimed to peak high over Rickol's head before falling down at him.

[sblock=Possible Useful Skills]Balance +12, Jump +9, Perform(all) +3, Sleight of Hand +20, Tumble +14[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rickol stumbles onto stage and falls into a roll before rolling all the way up to his feet. Just then, his sister's words register in his head.

_<Oh no, not this bit again.>_

But it's too late. The two of them have practiced this stunt too many times for his body to not know what to do. He runs into a jump high into the air with two of his own daggers and knocks all but one of the daggers into the air. The remaining dagger lands abruptly, blade down, perfectly vertical to the stage. With another few jumps and slices, each dagger lands onto the hilt of the previous.

When four daggers have made a tower, Rickol takes a bow and looks quizzically at his sister. "Wait, how many--" Just then, Icarus flies by, dropping the final dagger at Ross's feet, blade down.

With a flourish, Rickol pulls out the rest of his daggers and tosses them in a similar fashion to his sister, "The terrific ten-toed tiny twins! We each have all ten of our toes, though they're not all still attached to our feet."

He watches as his sister reacts, ready to grab daggers from the tower, to toss more at her at the appropriate times. They end up juggling all nine daggers between the two of them, with Icarus flying through at odd intervals.

They each pull off some acrobatics, but the finale comes with Rossarrell juggling all nine daggers high into the sky, and Rickol runs behind her and jumps over her, not being touched by a single dagger.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 5, 2006)

As the twins perform, they get the feeling that though they are do an excelent job, its not something a croud of soldiers away from home want to see.  As they end, there are still a few cheers and a few coins thrown to the stage.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 16, 2006)

Meanwhile, behind the Stage Jaceth straps on his armor and haversack.
"Alright, I figure the Bard and the Wizard are going to have their fullest attention, so this is our best chance to make sure that there's no pursuit when we leave.  I'm going after their horses, anybody with me?"


----------



## Mallak (Oct 23, 2006)

Rossarrell pokes Rickol.  "Hey, Bro, you ready to go or what?"


----------



## Bront (Oct 23, 2006)

Orb nods to Jaceth, "Yes, do what you can, I'll try to keep them entralled."

Once the other performers are finished, Orb will step on stage, with her harp and a chair.  She'll find a good spot to set it down, and have a seat.  She smiles to the crowd as she redies her harp, one of her legs peeking out from under her dress.

As she begins, she starts a slow song, playing the harp expertly.  Imagery almost seems to flow from the instrument as she plays, and becomes even more powerful as she begins to sing.

The performance continues for quite a while.  She does what she can to entrall the crowd, including a singing number where she dances lithely around the stage, and occasionaly glances back to back stage for any signs that she can finish.

OOC: She has more, but this should keep them busy for a while.  Fascinate.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

Backstage, Rossarrell begins preparing for her real performance.  Using her little steel mirror, she pulls out a bag and begins applying various creams and lotions to her face and hands, even dusting the bottoms of her shoes with some sort of powder.  She tucks a few more items into her clothes before turning to her brother and announcing in a very serious voice, "This shall be my greatest performance."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 24, 2006)

"If you're quite finished Princess?" Jaceth says impatiently as Rossarell prepares.  He gets up on Asirra and heads for the stables at a walk.


----------



## Mallak (Oct 24, 2006)

Rossarrell sticks her tongue out at Jaceth's back.

[sblock=OOC]I believe Rossarrell is going to use her camoflauge kit to gain a +2 to Hide, but I need to check the rules and see if that's how that works.  She'll be bringing along her climber's kit, MWK Thieve's Tools, blend cream, softfoot, suregrip, a healer's balm, antitoxin, small mirror, and lockslip grease, as well as her usual assortment of weapons and items.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2006)

As Orb takes the stage, the croud's cheering goes up dramaticaly. As she prepares her harp, the volume from the croud continues to climb.  as soon as the first note leaves the harp though, its as if death himself had hit the camp, every soldier almost holding his breath.  the only sound that can be heard is Orb's harp.  The croud seems totaly enthralled by orbs performance.

[sblock=Rossarrell] thats fine, but to get a bonus like that your most likely painting up your face, so while it will help, if anybody notices you, your probably gonna have a bit of explaning to do[/sblock]
Map here


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 27, 2006)

"Alright, let's hurry while Orb's got their attention." Jaceth urges Asirra into a trot and rushes at the stables.

[sblock=OOC]Two quick questions, are there any guards at the stables?  And where are the horses?  A picket line?  A corral?  Inside individual Stalls?[/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Rickol shrugs and applies the powder to his shoes, too. "It'll have to be. We have to be very fast." He makes sure his shortswords are loaded and throws on his backpack. "Ready?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 31, 2006)

[sblock=Jaceth] picket lines, and there were no guards that you can remeber, just the people watching over the horse's[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Oct 31, 2006)

"Alright, let's just move fast and get this done quietly if we can.  Can you keep an eye out while I untie the picket lines?"
Jaceth dismounts and approaches the line, attempting to keep the horses calm and quiet as he does so.


----------

